# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] πινακοδιακόπτης γκαραζόπορτας R2010 της Autotech

## haris_216

Πινακοδιακόπτης R2010 της Autotech για τον έλεγχο ρολών γκαράζ

Καινούργιος και αχρησιμοποίητος, στο κουτί του. Λείπει μόνο το φυλλάδιο οδηγιών το οποίο κάπου το έχω "χώσει". Υπάρχει όμως για "κατέβασμα" από το site της Autotech.

Τιμή 45€ και παραλαβή από Νέα Σμύρνη (ΜΟΝΟ).

1.jpg2.jpg

----------

